# miniDSP nanoAVR compatibility with Cable/Satellite Boxes



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Hello again, Shacksters!

If you're interested in one of the new HDMI enabled miniDSP units, then you may know their audio input streams are limited to linear PCM. That means no Dolby Digital or DTS type encoding allowed.

Now if your DVD/BD player is equipped to select one over the other, you're good-to-go. Likewise for your set-top DVR supplied by your cable/satellite TV company. My box has no such provision (groan)... Poor little me gets to choose only "stereo" or "multichannel" 

I don't think this is a legal issue, but is there a device that can decode the DD signal to PCM? Is there a down side? Do I have to settle for good room-corrected sound only for DVD/BD content? Is there another way?

Any helps/tips using the nanoAVR's with set-top boxes would be greatly appreciated :jump:


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Okay, I agree. Silly question. :R

Dolby Digital is compressed audio. There's little point in converting it back to PCM. Correct?Maybe rephrasing the point of my original question will help you to help me :help:

True or False? An analog I/O miniDSP model between amp and preamp will provide room correction for multiple sources. I understand the correction is only as good as the software used and the skills of the person using it.

Thanks for not laughing :sweat:


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Now I'm laughing at myself--embarrassed--but still laughing. The answer was pretty obvious once I reread my question. Of course corrected sound will be available for all sources, because the miniDSP is the last processing stage before final amplification. :duh:

Can I have another chance? ...somewhere in the audience a whisper is heard: "Sure give him another chance to make a fool of himself!"

Seriously now, I think I know how and what to ask. Please share whether or not you've been able to successfully connect a legal cable/satellite TV box to your HT system so that its audio output benefits from your miniDSP Dirac Live processor. Was it merely a matter of setting the box's audio output to the correct (available) format.

Any relevant info much appreciated!

Signed,
Struggling


----------



## GCG (Aug 22, 2013)

BlueRockinLou said:


> Now I'm laughing at myself--embarrassed--but still laughing. The answer was pretty obvious once I reread my question. Of course corrected sound will be available for all sources, because the miniDSP is the last processing stage before final amplification. :duh:
> 
> Can I have another chance? ...somewhere in the audience a whisper is heard: "Sure give him another chance to make a fool of himself!"
> 
> ...


If you want to know if cable boxes output PCM over HDMI - some do. 

From the manual for mine ...



> Audio Output
> The Audio Output setting allows you to specify the digital audio format delivered over the HDMI output by the DCX3300. Options include Auto, L-PCM, and Pass Through. By default, the Auto option is selected. The options are used as follows:
> • Auto – The DCX3300 will provide the digital audio format specified by the connected device (TV or home theater receiver) when that device was first connected to the DCX3300.​• L-PCM – The DCX3300 will provide all audio in the Linear Pulse Code Modulation digital audio format. The L-PCM format is widely supported by most HDMI televisions and home theater receivers.​• Pass Through – The DCX3300 will provide the same digital audio format on the HDMI output as is provided with the program being viewed at that time. For example, if the program has a Dolby Digital soundtrack, the DCX3300 will pass the Dolby Digital audio to the HDMI output. This option is most useful when connecting the DCX3300 to a home theater receiver that has HDMI switching capability.​


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Good explanation! :T

I get it now--thought I was getting state-of-the-art equipment as a new subscriber. "My Bad" for not doing the legwork beforehand. Seems the company is dumbing-down their equipment features and menus.

I'd like to go the miniDSP nanoAVR route, but may have to opt for one of their "analog" solutions instead. I guess it's my decision on whether or not I want correction applied to all my viewing sources, right?


----------



## GCG (Aug 22, 2013)

I've been eyeing the nAVR for a while but I only plan to EQ my BluRay player and the Media Player audio. I'm not that interested in Cable content at that level.


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

GCG said:


> I'm not that interested in Cable content at that level.


Valid point, and nothing wrong with that. I'm letting the audiophile tendencies of my 2ch rig get the better of me. Just as an FYI... I found out I can get an older DVR box with LPCM capability if I'm willing to give up storage capacity and other functionality.

Decisions, decisions. :dizzy:


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

As an FYI to myself and any other interested party, I found a *possible solution* in another on-site thread here where Kal wrote:



Kal Rubinson said:


> ...I can feed my Charter cable box, which can only output 2 channels in PCM, into my Oppo 103! The Oppo will convert the DD to PCM. Since the Oppo is already connected to the nanoAVR, problem solved.


Now to try and find a device that will convert the Comcast's DD5.1 to a PCM bitstream the nanoAVR needs.
:reading:


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Latest update...

In summary, I started this thread to find out if the miniDSP nanoAVR units would work with my cable box as one of the sources. The miniDSP site says: they require uncompressed linear PCM from HDMI source — encoded bitstream audio is not supported.

Fair enough. So far, so good.

I thought IU had my brain wrapped around this, so maybe it's too late in the day, or maybe I'm just making it harder than it has to be. But *it’s easy to get confused when unconventional terminology is tossed around (e.g. “undecoded” instead of “encoded”*). :gah:

So for my own sanity, I did some digging and found what I believe to be a credible description of AC3 vs LPCM here

In a nutshell...

Set source device to transmit PCM OUT means device decodes all dolby digital stuff = 
device sends decoded (unencoded) bitstream
so AVR should display “PCM” on front panel.

Set source device to transmit BITSTREAM OUT means device bypasses internal decoding = 
device sends encoded (undecoded) bitstream
so AVR should display “DOLBY…” on front panel.


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Now to take this one step further:
miniDSP nanoAVR requires decoded LPCM over HDMI
Comcast X1 outputs only encoded bitstream (as do many other cable/satellite boxes)

*So I think I just need an AC35.1 to LPCM converter with pass-thru video over HDMI.*
Ain't hindsight grand? It's always 20/20 you know!

*Does such a device exist?* I found something close here, but it only outputs LPCM audio over Toslink.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

BlueRockinLou said:


> As an FYI to myself and any other interested party, I found a *possible solution* in another on-site thread here where Kal wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Oppo will do it.


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Sorry, my mistake. I should have proofread my last post. A good portion is missing. :R

I started toying with the idea of an outboard converter because my Oppo 93 doesn't have the preamp/converter capability of the 103. I suppose I could sell the barely year-old unit, but that would be a bad return-on-investment.

I recently found that the Emotiva XMC-1 has Dirac Live, and is substantially more capable than my UMC-1. The admission price is higher, but my 40% off upgrade certificate puts it on my short list.

Still looking for a outboard converter solution that, when mated with the miniDSP nanoAVR, will stay below $500. Am I :coocoo: :rofl2:


----------



## gapzop (Aug 9, 2021)

Is your source set to LCPM? Can you try playing some stereo content?  Roblox Guides get-mobdrovip.com


----------

